# Fender recommendations for a '11 TREK 2.3 with 700x25 tires



## MorganRaider (May 22, 2010)

I tried installing some bontrager - full length fenders, but found there was not enough tire clearance under the rear brake. I have been looking at RACE BLADES, but based on reviews, not too keen on attaching to carbon fork and living with spray off front wheels due to lack of full coverage. 

Any other ideas ? 


Thx


----------



## Quixote (Aug 26, 2008)

You might be limited with 25c tyres. I tried to use these Crud with Specialized 25c's on a top end Lemond (Trek) frame and they just would not clear. I switched to a set of Vittoria Rubino 23s and they fit perfectly. No rubbing, no noise, and the coverage is excellent.


----------

